# Ulster redress payment



## Deenie (6 Feb 2018)

Hi 
I’m feeling totally lost with all the jargon and numbers floating around. We got a letter to say we are one of those effected last June. Our mortgage payment decreased by 100 euro per month from last July. We have heard nothing since. Would I be right to estimate that we would be entitled to 100 euro back for each month we have paid our mortgage? We got our mortgage in 2001. We are not in arrears.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Feb 2018)

No, that would not be a correct estimate.

The interest overcharged is higher than the overpayment. So it would probably be €150 per month.

The start date would be from when you were entitled to revert to a tracker.

The gap between the tracker rate and SVR only became significant since around 2010. 

But to be honest, the best thing to do is to just wait patiently until you hear from them which should be in the next few weeks.

Brendan


----------



## Deenie (6 Feb 2018)

BRENDAN 
We were never offered a tracker will this make a difference to our case?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Feb 2018)

Until they send you the letter it's impossible to answer. 

They have deemed you impacted. They have cut the rate.  That is the first step.

Brendan


----------



## Kellym (6 Feb 2018)

Is it likely to be the next few weeks, end of June deadline was mentioned?


----------



## Deenie (7 Feb 2018)

Kellym
I’m not holding my breath for this to be resolved in the next few weeks. Every time I call the helpline I get told that most cases will be dealt with by June!


----------



## Mortub2005 (7 Feb 2018)

Hi
We received our letter putting us back on tracker last feb 2017. We have not heard anything about redress. It could well be june as there is no way of knowing how they are going through the list. Its very frustrating but at least there is now an end in sight


----------



## Mortub2005 (8 Feb 2018)

Hi

I am waiting on redress letter. Just wondering if it is normal to get an arrears letter when waiting on redress. I have never got one before but received one in post today saying I am in arrears for a couple of hundred??  Very confusing.


----------



## SaySomething (9 Feb 2018)

Mortub2005 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am waiting on redress letter. Just wondering if it is normal to get an arrears letter when waiting on redress. I have never got one before but received one in post today saying I am in arrears for a couple of hundred??  Very confusing.


No it's not normal and you should not be receiving it. 
Ring the arrears support unit and make a formal complaint. 
Arrears letters are meant to be put on hold pending redress. I received that assurance from both the Arrears Unit and the Tracker Complaints Team. I was told that no other customers would go what I went through last year.


----------



## Mortub2005 (9 Feb 2018)

Thanks @SaySomething. It was shocking to see that letter. I will ring them first thing this morning.


----------

